# bricklaying in oz!



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

hello i have been hearing that bricklaying has been slowing down alot especially in perth where its getting harder to get work,and i wanted to know if thats the case all over oz? or is it just perth? im going to the expo next week and i will be asking the same question there! thanks


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

pirate willy said:


> hello i have been hearing that bricklaying has been slowing down alot especially in perth where its getting harder to get work,and i wanted to know if thats the case all over oz? or is it just perth? im going to the expo next week and i will be asking the same question there! thanks


Hi,

I have a friend in Perth, who's husband is a carpenter, and she said that the whole building industry is slowing down there.

Here in Melbourne there's a Government initiative in the pipeline where tens of thousands of new home sites will be created (around Melbourne) under a State Government strategy to tackle the housing affordability crisis and cope with the city's population boom. Apparently Melbourne is on track to regain its title as Australia's biggest city within 20 years.

You're going to the right place (expo) to find out more.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Dolly


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks for your reply, i havent made up my mind as where we would go if we decide to come to oz! keeping an open mind at the moment,but what i dont want to do is put my visa in and in a years time building industry in oz suddenly stops! what concerns me is if the building industry is slowing down why are they still screaming out for bricklayers?? thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

We've also heard that building developments are slowing down (we're in SE South Australia) and you've also got to consider the economic climate. Interest rates have gone up here several times recently and are expected to keep rising (and they are quite a bit higher than the UK). 

However Melbourne has been building for years and is developing the Docklands. As Dolly mentioned they want to be the biggest city since there is a lot of rivalry between Melbourne and Sydney. 

I think there will always be building somewhere. In the North of South Australia mining towns are springing up as the mining industry explodes, so I don't think you'll ever be out of work, although you may have to travel more to find it. 

I'm sure the expo will have more details, so let us know what you find out!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## westy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, would you mind if i asked which expo you are going to?
Thanks..


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

hello the expo is in london on saturday, and is at the australia house on the strand.should definatly be interesting!!


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi there
Bricklaying has not slowed down at all. Come out to Australia and find out.
Liana


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

hi if the construction industry is slowing down why all the big adverts to get qualified tradesmen from Ireland and england to move... does anyone know what the money is like cos my bricklaying husband, myself and our two kids are seriously considering melbourne, my husband is an Aussie citizen and i am irish so i'm hoping visa wise i'll have no problem, but its a serious distance and i'd like to know if financially this move could work as we own a house here in ireland and with the current property climate could prove impossible to sell so we would need fairly big wages, also i work as a site clerk so i'm hoping they have jobs like that in Oz.

PS this could become my favourite posting site for the foreseeable future  XX


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

hello, apparently the average wage for a bricky is $250 a day depending on what area in oz you want to work in, i have been looking and asking around on these forums and that is what im being told.But there is rumours that work for bricklayers is drying up!! how true i dont know!!


----------



## IrishAngel (Mar 12, 2008)

$250 per day, without sounding horrible you'd get more labouring on a building site here or working in Macdonalds, so all the rumours are untrue, thats a pity was looking forward to the sun, havent had any in a while here (same as you i'm sure) xx


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm purely talking about what we've been told by the tradesmen in our area (SE South Australia) but as I said I know there are mining towns springing up and some of the major towns are still expanding. 

By the way the minimum wage here (although this is under discussion at the moment) is about A$512 per week. So $250 per day is A$1250 per week - just to put it into some sort of context. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

hello,yesterday i spoke to a man from bricklaying federation in oz, and he was talking alot about the mining towns and all the work springing up! mentioned a place mackay in queensland he said they are crying out for tradesmen!! how hot is it up there? does any one know? thanks


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*We are in Queensland*



pirate willy said:


> hello i have been hearing that bricklaying has been slowing down alot especially in perth where its getting harder to get work,and i wanted to know if thats the case all over oz? or is it just perth? im going to the expo next week and i will be asking the same question there! thanks


Welcome to the forum,

We have also noticed the slow down, we have friends here who are tradies and they have been being laid off with lack of work......................
There is still alot of development here though, maybe have a look at Queensland too because i have friends in Perth who were over recently and they said they thought there was alot more opportunity here?????????


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*Mackay*



pirate willy said:


> hello,yesterday i spoke to a man from bricklaying federation in oz, and he was talking alot about the mining towns and all the work springing up! mentioned a place mackay in queensland he said they are crying out for tradesmen!! how hot is it up there? does any one know? thanks


I dont think you would enjoy Mackay, its very isolated up there. But the mines are crying out for people i know that, good money too, it depends what you are looking for in your life over here?
Hope that helps?


----------



## caddyman1 (Oct 2, 2008)

hi fo lks, im new to the forum and for some time now have been wanting to go to oz, im married with 3 kids , 16 12 and 10 years old.The big question is ,is australia worth uprooting my family, selling my house(if i can) etc, and making the move. I am a welder/ fabricator by trade 22 years experience , on the modl list and have passed all the criteria for the skilled migration visa.Also , another thing will my kids get on well there or will it be worse for them considering there age .I was recently at an expo in Dublin and met with an agency called Workforce solutions they were pretty sure that the work situation for welders in Perth was very good and they could have us in oz within 4 -5 months on a 457 visa any info on this and opinions greatly appreciated or would it be better for us to wait for the permanent skilled visa thanks a lot


----------

